# Miniature Pony!



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I was goin to get a miniature pony to be my goat guardian what do ya think?She was born this summer have seen both parents and I can show her in 4-H :stars:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I think just having one would be great but I am not too sure that she would protect the goats.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

We're going to try it out.It will be a while before I would trust her with the goats.The guy just told us he might not sell her.He will though ( I'm very persuasive)LOL


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

well good luck and there are some horses that will protect goats. I hope yours is one.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks,Alyssa


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

you are very welcome. Be sure to get pics if you can. Do you have any pics of your goats???


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I do have pics of the goats.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Did you already post them?? I have a horrible memory!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

No,I have not posted any pictures on goatspot.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

oh okay. You have pygmy goats right??


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes,we might get a boer for 4-H in the spring but now pygmys


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome!! I have 2 Boers, a 50% kiko, and 5 Myotonic/Fainting goats.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Maybe I'll post some pic's tom.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Okay....cool, I will be waiting for them


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I forgot I've got class tonight I guess it'll have to wait till tommorow.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

okay, no problem


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Um no offense Goat Nutty, but most Ponies will be more interested in grain than protecting your goats.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They will be seperated during feeding.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

No I mean they aren't protectors. They don't have the instinctive hate of canines like donkeys do.


----------



## dry_gulch (Nov 17, 2007)

my minis chase the goats. Just for fun, but they are all kind of separate in their areas. If they aren't chasing the goats, they are ignoring them. But they are fun anyway.


----------

